# skunk ape-- new{yea right!} photo



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/skunk-ape-photo/

i didnt know the 1$ store sold ape costumes!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That picture looks very amateurishly PhotoShopped.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's like a made for Sci Fi bigfoot movie with a CGI monster.


----------

